# Firefest, Vegas, June 14



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Is anyone going to firefest in Vegas on June 14? I wanna go so bad, but I need someone to go with. :sigh


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Gimme some matches & gasoline, and i'll start one for u in CA lol


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: re: Firefest, Vegas, June 14*



Solo said:


> Gimme some matches & gasonline, and i'll start one for u in CA lol


Thanks, but it will not be the same. :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

whats a firefest?


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

It is a bunch of metal bands from 12-11pm and you can play guitar hero and theres a bar and skate demo. Only $25


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

this?

http://www.myspace.com/firefest

damn. theyd probably use me as a virigin sacrifice


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

yea that


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

for some reason, i pictured you as being into R&B and hip hop. id go if theres a group going


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

Never tried guitar hero, maybe you can pique my interest though. I've been trying to push myself more although I've felt lousy lately. AIM is soluslat


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Lostsoul said:


> Never tried guitar hero, maybe you can pique my interest though. I've been trying to push myself more although I've felt lousy lately. AIM is soluslat


Added you


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd be interested.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> I'd be interested.


Yay!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I'd go. I remember those days where I'd go to a lot music shows and hardcore ones also.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Ah crap I can't go. I got finals. Hope you have fun when you go though. Music shows are great I used to hit one up every few months though getting there was limited. It also eased up my anxiety.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Aww, that sucks you can't go deadun. It woulda been fun.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i just noticed jun 14th isnt on a weekend. did you get the date correct?


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Yea it's Thursday


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

well that sucks. i work mon-fri


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: re: Firefest, Vegas, June 14*



Gumaro said:


> well that sucks. i work mon-fri


Yea, everyone does (except me)


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I want to go but my mom is set against me going - she is flailing awkwardly though. She goes through excuse after excuse. Clearly she is being overprotective. I'll see what my dad says. I'll make sure I can go.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

A quick little update. ebolarama and I made it there and back safely. Although, we nearly didn't make it back! ebolarama's car devours petrol like candy and we nearly got stranded in the middle of the desert when we nearly ran out of fuel!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

man why couldnt this happen on a weekend :mum sounds like you guys had fun though


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Aww next time Gumaro. Your muscles would have been useful to shove people around who were swinging around wildly and jumping into crowds.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I was a bit worried about my ears though ahah. You see, my hearing is quite above average and I'd like to keep it that way. I checked earlier today and I can still at least hear a 15000 Hz tone.


----------

